# عروض كارفور من 4 يناير 2012 وحتى 24 يناير 2012



## oesi no (3 يناير 2012)

*مساء الفل عليكم 
بكرة هيبدا كارفور فى الاحتفال بالعام التاسع على وجوده فى مصر 
وعامل تخفيضات كويسة خالص 
لتحميل كتاب التخفيضات  pdf 
mediafire


















































*​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يناير 2012)

شكرا اوسى نو

كنت محتاجاه


----------



## oesi no (3 يناير 2012)

اى خدمه يا جميل 
هعملهولك صور ناو


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يناير 2012)

> اى خدمه يا جميل
> هعملهولك صور ناو



شكرا  

انا دخلت شكيت فى نفسى قولت الصور كانت محطوطة ومشوفتهاش


----------



## marcelino (3 يناير 2012)

شكرا يا معلم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يناير 2012)

*بامانه جاي من بره اعمل الموضوع 
كنت هناك والاسعار تحفه 
*​


----------



## oesi no (3 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *بامانه جاي من بره اعمل الموضوع
> كنت هناك والاسعار تحفه
> *​


هو مش المفروض ان العروض دى من بكرة ؟؟؟؟


marcelino قال:


> شكرا يا معلم​


العفو يا حج 


tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا
> 
> انا دخلت شكيت فى نفسى قولت الصور كانت محطوطة ومشوفتهاش


لا انا ضفتها بعد ردك عليا  من صفحة  كارفور على الفيس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يناير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هو مش المفروض ان العروض دى من بكرة ؟؟؟؟



*اصل انا ليا ناس جوه 
كل ما يبقي في عرض جامد بيتصل بيا قبلها 
وروحنا اتفرجنا 
بس نشكر ربنا مقشفرين مجبناش حاجه 
جبت كيلو جمبري وشكرا للتحيه 
 بس البرشور بيتوزع  وفي عروض جامده موز 
*​


----------



## oesi no (3 يناير 2012)

كنت عاوز اشترى تلفزيون  من هناك 
هى الكميات كبيرة 
ولا قليله وبكرة هتخلص مفكرش اروح بعد بكرة


----------



## zezza (4 يناير 2012)

*يا سلام ..كنت لسة قايلة لماما نروح نشترى حبة حاجات  
بس هو مش عامل تخفيضات على الاكل ليه .. ده انا كنت رايحة اظبط التلاجة عشان الفطار 

*


----------

